# DVC Resource Center



## The DVC Moderators

Requests for historical information are common on our DVC Boards. The following posts contain some of the frequently requested information.

This data will be updated as appropriate.


----------



## The DVC Moderators

*A History of DVC Annual Maintenance Fees*



		Code:
	

Year  OKW   VB(s)  VB    HH   BWV   VWL   BCV   SSR   AKV   BLT   VGC   AUL   VGF   PVB


2016  6.01  6.32  8.08  6.82  6.18  6.22  6.13  5.44  6.42  5.28  5.37  6.79  5.71  6.09

2015  5.83  6.30  8.06  6.52  6.07  6.03  5.97  5.17  6.30  5.05  5.15  6.51  5.52  6.03

2014  5.54  6.06  7.75  6.28  6.01  5.93  5.79  4.91  5.79  4.78  4.94  6.43  5.41

2013  5.34  5.79  7.40  6.02  5.84  5.79  5.64  4.81  5.67  4.50  4.58  6.25  5.41

2012  5.20  5.58  7.12  5.93  5.62  5.61  5.50  4.73  5.44  4.22  4.33  5.96

2011  4.98  5.31  6.78  5.68  5.46  5.34  5.28  4.51  5.01  3.89  4.07  5.73

2010  4.87  5.18  6.61  5.57  5.36  5.20  5.15  4.46  4.95  3.78  3.94

2009  4.73  4.97  6.41  5.36  5.21  5.04  5.00  4.34  4.85  3.67  3.82

2008  4.56  4.71  6.04  5.16  5.04  4.87  4.80  4.21  4.71

2007  4.40  4.39  5.63  4.98  4.85  4.73  4.63  4.12  4.62

2006  4.24  4.12  5.27  4.34  4.69  4.61  4.48  3.98

2005  3.86  3.84  4.87  3.86  4.41  4.35  4.27  3.83

2004  3.68  3.67  4.67  3.70  4.25  4.22  4.18  3.80

2003  3.49  3.37  4.37  3.69  4.11  4.05  3.97

2002  3.22  3.33  4.17  3.49  3.92  3.80  3.77

2001  3.13  2.70  3.98  3.32  3.83  3.63

2000  3.16  2.87  4.07  3.25  3.94  3.62

1999  3.16  2.82  3.99  3.18  4.02

1998  3.17  2.76   ---  3.20  3.94

1997  3.14  2.90   ---  3.16  3.84

1996  2.99  2.82   ---  3.16  3.70

1995  2.84  2.76

1994  2.70

1993  2.63

1992  2.56

1991  2.51


----------



## The DVC Moderators

*DVC Villas by Resort*


OKW - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 274 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 230 Lockoffs - 27 Grand Villas = 531 Villas / 761 Max. Available

VB - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 18 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 36 Lockoffs - 6 Grand Villas - 112 Inn Rooms = 172 Villas / 208 Max. Available

HHI - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 76 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 21 Lockoffs - 5 Grand Villas = 102 Villas / 123 Max. Available

BWV - 97 Dedicated Studios - 130 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 0 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 149 Lockoffs - 7 Grand Villas = 383 Villas / 532 Max. Available

VWL - 20 Dedicated Studios - 27 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 44 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 45 Lockoffs - 0 Grand Villas = 136 Villas / 181 Max. Available

BCV - 36 Dedicated Studios - 20 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 78 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 74 Lockoffs - 0 Grand Villas = 208 VIllas / 282 Max. Available

SSR - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 360 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 432 Lockoffs - 60 THV - 36 Grand Villas = 888 Villas / 1320 Max. Available

AKV - 46 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 140 Dedicated 2BR villas - 250 Lockoffs - 22 GVs. 134 villas within Jambo House at AKL (46 Dedicated Studios, 82 Lockoff 2BRs, 6 GVs) and 324 villas in Kidani Village (140 Dedicated 2BRs, 168 Lockoff 2BRs, 16 GVs) for a total of 458 Villas / 708 Max. Available

BLT - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 148 Dedicated 2BR villas - 133 Lockoffs - 14 Grand Villas = 295 Villas / 428 Max. Available

VGC - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 23 Dedicated 2BR villas - 23 Lockoffs - 2 Grand Villas = 48 Villas / 71 Max. Available

AHV - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 193 Dedicated 2BR villas - 246 Lockoffs - 21 Grand Villas = 460 Villas / 706 Max. Available

VGF - 0 dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 47 Dedicated 2BR villas - 47 Lockoffs - 6 Grand Villas = 100 Villas / 147 Max. Available

PVB - 288 Standard Studios - 72 Lakeview Studios - 20 Bungalows = 380 villas/ 380 Max. Available


----------



## The DVC Moderators

Here are reported room sizes for DVC resorts:

OKW
Studio: 390 sq. ft.
1 BR: 1005 sq. ft.
2 BR: 1410 sq. ft.
GV: 2375 sq. ft.

VB
Studio: 375 sq.ft.
1BR: 880 sq.ft.
2BR: 1265 sq.ft.
GV: 2125 sq.ft.

HH
Studio: 455 sq.ft.
1BR: 856 sq.ft.
2BR: 1311 sq.ft.
GV: 2362 sq.ft.

BWV
Studio: 359 sq. ft.
1 BR: 712 sq. ft.
2 BR: 1071 sq. ft.
GV: 2142 sq. ft.

VWL
Studio: 356 sq.ft.
1BR: 727 sq.ft.
2BR: 1083 sq.ft.
GV: None

BCV
Studio: 356 sq.ft.
1BR: 719 sq.ft.
2BR: 1075 sq.ft.
GV: None

SSR
Studio: 355 sq.ft.
1BR: 714 sq.ft.
2BR: 1070 sq.ft.
GV: 2113 sq.ft.

AKV:
Studio: 316- 366 sq.ft.
1BR: 629-802 sq.ft.
2BR: 945 - 1173 sq.ft.
GV: 2201 sq.ft.

BLT:
Studio: 339 sq.ft.
1BR: 803 sq.ft.
2BR: 1152 sq.ft.
GV: 2044 sq.ft.

GCV:
Studio: 379
1BR: 865
2BR: 1257
GV: 2426

AHV:
Studio: 356 sq. ft.
1BR: 756 sq.ft.
2BR: 1125 sq.ft.
GV: 2174 sq.ft.

VGF:
Studio: 374 sq. ft.
1BR: 844 sq. ft.
1BR: 1232 sq. ft.
GV:  2800 sq. ft.

PVB:
Studio: 447 sq. ft.
Bungalows: 1093 sq. ft.


----------



## The DVC Moderators

*Here is a history of DVC as compiled from posts here on the DIS since 1997:

Pre-Construction -- *$48 (230 pt. minimum)
*October, 7, 1991 -- *Sales begin at The Disney Vacation Club Resort
*December, 1991 -- *OKW opens (as The Disney Vacation Club Resort) at $51
January, 1992 -- $51 (230 pt. minimum)
*February, 1992 -- *$51
*July-August, 1992 -- *$54.50
*November 1, 1992 -- *$56
*May, 1993 -- *$56 (190 pt. minimum)
*July, 1993 -- *$57.50
*January, 1994 -- *$57.50 March, 1994 -- Announce Newport, CA plans
*April, 1994 -- *Increase to $59 
*June 15, 1994 -- *$60.50
November, 1994 -- $61.50
*July 1, 1995 -- *$62.75
*March,1995 -- *150 point minimum begins
Summer, 1995 -- "The Disney Vacation Club Resort" changes to Disney's Old Key West Resort (OKW)
*October 1, 1995 -- *Vero Opens
*March 1, 1996 -- *HHI Opens
*May, 1996 -- *$62.75
*July, 1996 -- *BWV Opens
*May, 1997 -- *$62.75 (150 pt. minimum)
*May, 1998 -- *$62.75
*Fall, 1998 -- *OKW Sells-out
*Fall, 1998 -- *Announce WLV
*January, 1999 -- *$65
*October, 1999* -- $65 (notice of OKW selling out again after adding buildings 62, 63, 64)
*Mid-May, 2000* -- $67
*June, 2000* -- $67
*November, 2000* -- VWL Opens, BWV Sells-out
*December, 2000* -- VWL sales begin
*January, 2001* -- $72
*March, 2001* -- an increase to $75 announced for June
*June, 2001* -- $75
*February 3, 2002* -- Sales begin for BCV
*March 6, 2002* - Reservations begin for BCV
*June, 2002* -- $80 per point
*Dec 1, 2002* -- $84 per point (announced early Oct.)
*Aug 4, 2003* -- $89 per point (SSR Sales begin with $10 discount = $79) with expiration in 2054.
*May, 2004* -- SSR opens.
*May, 2004* -- $95 per point for SSR, $89 at other DVC resorts.
*June, 2005* -- $98 per point for SSR, $92 at other DVC resorts.
*January, 2006* -- $101 per point for SSR, $95 at other DVC resorts (with some variances    at OKW, VB and HH). Incentives are also available lowering the effective purchase price    for 150 or more points.
*Fall , 2006* --AKV announced.
*February 1, 2007* -- AKV sales begin for existing members. $101 ($8 incentive discount also available)
*March, 2007* -- $104 per point. (160 point minimum) ($8 incentive discount available)
*July 2, 2007* -- AKV opens as part of main AKL resort - Jambo House. (Original opening - was moved up to July from September)
*Summer, 2007* -- GCV Announced (opening in 2009)
*Fall, 2007* -- Aulani Ko'Olina, Hawaii DVC resort announced (opening in 2011)
*September, 2007* - DVD extends OKW land lease until January 31, 2057. Existing members have the option to purchase the extension at $15 per point thru February 29, 2008.
*May, 2009* -- AKV - Kidani Village - opening.
*September 16, 2008* -- BLT announced. Sales begin on 9/21 to existing members at $112 per point plus a $5 incentive. Sales for new members begins on October 5, 2008. To open on September 1, 2009.
*September 16, 2008* -- Tree House Villas (THV) announced as an addition to SSR. To open in Spring, 2009.
*January 15, 2009* -- Price increase to $112 for AKV purchase.
*March 26, 2009* -- GCV sales begin at $112 per point.
*May 1, 2009* -- Kidani Village opens at AKV
*June 1, 2009 -- *THV opens at SSR.
*August 4, 2009* -- BLT opens.
*Sept 23, 2009* -- VGC opens.
*Fall, 2009* -- Price increase to $120 for BLT and GCV purchases. Other incentives available.
*July 1, 2010* -- Aulani Hawaii (AHV) sales begin at $120. Incentives are available. Resort to open in Fall, 2011.
*December 1, 2010* -- Base pricing for BLT increases to $130. Incentives still available.
*January 18, 2011 *-- DVC announces restrictions for future resale purchases. Points from these contracts may only be used for DVC Resorts and World Passport Collection exchanges.
*June 8, 2011* -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $140. Incentives still available.
*July, 2011* -- AHV sales halted due violations of Hawaii law regarding maintenance fee miscalculations.
*August, 2011* -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $150. Incentives still available.
*August 29, 2011* -- Aulani opens.
*September 22, 2011* -- Annual maintenance fees increase for new Aulani purchases.
*December, 2011* -- Base pricing for Aulani purchase increases to $135. Incentives still available.
*December, 2011* -- Construction of VGF confirmed at Annual Meeting.
*February, 2012* -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $155 and AKV increases to $125. Incentives are also available.
*April, 2012* -- Base pricing for BLT purchase increases to $160 and AKV purchase increases to $130. Incentives still available.
*July 15, 2012* -- Base pricing for BLT increases to $165 and AKV increases to $135. Incentives still available.
*December 19, 2012* -- Base pricing for AKV and Aulani increases to $140. Incentives still available.
*March 20, 2013* -- Base pricing for AKV and Aulani increases to $145. Incentives still available.
*May 23, 2013* -- Sales begin for existing members at Villas at the Grand Floridian Resort (VGF) . $145 with a minimum purchase of 25 points.
*June 19, 2013* -- Base pricing for AKV and Aulani increases to $150. Incentives still available.
*June 19, 2013* -- Sales begin for non-Members at the Villas at the Grand Floridian Resort (VGF). Base pricing rises to $150 for VGF and $165 for BLT, VGC
*February 12, 2014* -- Base pricing for VGF, AKV, Aulani increases to $155 100 point minimum. Base pricing for BLT, VGC increase to $165 with 100 point minimum. No incentives.
*June 24, 2014* -- Base pricing for Aulani increases to $160. Base pricing for VGF increases to $165.
*January 12, 2015* -- Sales begin for existing members at Polynesian Villas and Bungalows (PVB) $160.
*February 9, 2015* -- Sales begin for non-Members at Polynesian Villas and Bungalows (PVB) pricing increases to $165.
*December, 2015* -- Price increase for AUL and PVB to $168 and for other DVC Resorts pricing is - AKV-$155, BCV-$155, BLT-$170, BWV-$155, HHI-$110, OKW-$135, SSR-$135, VBR-$110, VGC-$170, VGF-$170, VWL-$155
*February 19, 2016* -- Price increases for all DVC Resorts (except AUL, PVB, VBR and HHI)- AKV-$160, BCV-$160, BLT-$180, BWV-$160, OKW-$140, SSR-$140, VGC-$180, VGF-$180, VWL-$160
*April 4, 2016* - DVC announces restrictions on future resale purchases. Member Incentives will no longer be provided with those purchases.
*May 4, 2016* -- Price increases for AUL and PVB to $171


----------



## The DVC Moderators

*DVC Resorts and contact information:*


*Disney's Old Key West Resort* OKW Opened 10/1/1991 - Expires 1/31/2042 or 1/31/2057
1510 North Cove Road
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 827-7700
Fax: (407) 827-7710

*Disneys Vero Beach Resort* VB Opened 10/1/1995 - Expires 1/31/2042
9250 Island Grove Terrace
Vero Beach, FL 32963
Phone: (772) 234-2000
Fax: (772) 234-2030

*Disneys Hilton Head Island Resort* HH Opened 3/1/1996 - Expires 1/31/2042
22 Harbourside Lane
Hilton Head, SC 29928
Phone: (843) 341-4100
Fax: (843) 341-4130

*Disneys BoardWalk Villas* BWV Opened 7/1/1996 - Expires 1/31/2042
2101 Epcot Resorts Boulevard
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-1000
Phone: (407) 939-5100
Fax: (407) 939-5150

*The Villas at Disneys Wilderness Lodge* VWL Opened 11/15/2000 - Expires 1/31/2042
801 Timberline Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 938-4300
Fax: (407) 824-3232

*Disney's Beach Club Villas* BCV Opened 7/1/2002 - Expires 1/31/2042
1800 Epcot Resorts Blvd.
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 934-8000
Fax: (407) 934-3850

*Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa* SSR Opened 5/17/2004 - Expires 1/31/2054
1960 Broadway
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 827-1100
Fax: (407) 827-1151

*Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas* AKV Opened 7/2/2007 - Expires 1/31/2057
2901 Osceola Pkwy
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 938-3000
Fax: (407) 938-4799

*Bay Lake Tower at Disney's Contemporary Resort* BLT Opened 8/4/2009 Expires 1/31/2060
4600 North World Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
Phone: (407) 824-1000
Fax: (407) 824-3539

*The Villas at Disney's Grand Californian Hotel & Spa* GCV Opened 9/23/2009 Expires 1/31/2060
1600 South Disneyland Drive
Anaheim, CA 92802
Phone: (714) 635-2300
Fax: (714) 300-7300

*Aulani, a Disney Resort & Spa in Ko Olina, Hawai`i* AUL Opened August 29, 2011 Expires 1/31/2061
92-1185 Ali`inui Drive
Kapolei, HI 96707
Front Desk: (808) 674-6200
Fax: (808) 674-6210

*The Villas at Disney's Grand Floridian Resort & Spa* VGF Opened October 23, 2013 Expires 1/31/2064
4401 Floridian Way
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830-3000
Phone: (843) 824-3000

*Disney’s Polynesian Villas & Bungalows* PVB Opened April 1, 2015 Expires 1/31/2066
1600 Seven Seas Drive
Lake Buena Vista, FL 32830
GPS: 28.403958, -81.582704
Front Desk: (407) 824-3500
Fax: (407) 824-3174


----------



## The DVC Moderators

DVC Sales Center 1-800-800-9100

DVC Member Accounting Fax# 1-407-938-4117

DIS/DVC Commonly Used Acronyms

DVC Information available here on wdwinfo.com

DVC Member Annual Pass Discount Information available here on wdwinfo.com

Email DVC Member Services Members@disneyvacationclub.com

Email for Member Satisfaction team DVCmembersatisfactionteam@disneyvacationclub.com

World Passport (RCI) Resort Information

Orange County, FL Comptroller Owner/Deed Search

Beaufort County, SC Register of Deeds Owner search

Verify DVC Reservations online

Making WDW Dining Reservations Online - 180 days in advance


----------



## The DVC Moderators

AUL - Aulani Resort & Spa

*Aulani – 2016*

 *Aulani – 2017* 

AKV - Animal Kingdom Villas

*AKV – 2016*

*AKV – 2017*


BLT - Bay Lake Towers

*BLT – 2016*
 
 *BLT – 2017* 


BCV – Beach Club Villas

*BCV – 2016*

 *BCV – 2017* 


BWV – BoardWalk Villas

*BWV – 2016*

 *BWV – 2017* 


HHI – Hilton Head Island

* HHI – 2016*

 *HHI – 2017* 



OKW – Old Key West

*OKW - 2016*

 *OKW – 2017* 


PVB – Polynesian Villas & Bungalows

*PVB – 2016*

* PVB – 2017 *


SSR – Saratoga Springs Resort

* SSR – 2016*

*SSR – 2017 *


VBR – Vero Beach Villas

 *VBR – 2016* 

 *VBR – 2017* 


VGC – Villas Grand Californian

* VGC – 2016*

 *VGC – 2017* 

VGF – Villas Grand Floridian

*VGF – 2016*

 *VGF – 2017* 



VWL – Villas at Wilderness Lodge

*VWL – 2016*

 *VWL – 2017*


----------



## The DVC Moderators

Effective DVC Rental Contracts 

 DVC Point Rental Primer

 Attention Potential Renters - PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE ...

Verify DVC Reservations online

You can also verify by phone at 407-939-4636.

This is an automated telephone interaction so you will need to wait for directions and then choose option #3 (Resort info.). You will then select "Reservation Confirmation" from the options and then provide the reservation information requested.


----------

